# Linux Commands Can be Practiced in Windows Desktop



## shahid khan (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi,

Im looking for a Tool, which can be Installed on Win xp/vista to Practice Linux & Unix Commands

Thanks & Regards

Shahid Khan:smile:


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Cygwin can kinda do that, but I'm not a fan of it. It seems to have strange behavior at times. From what I remember, shells will seem a little DOS-like compared to how they would behave on a real Unix-like operating system.

The best way is to actually use Linux or another Unix-like operating system. You can use a virtualization program like VMware Server or Virtual Box if you don't want to just install a Linux distribution on an actual machine. If you're looking for experience with Linux, this is the way to go.


----------



## shahid khan (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks a Lot


----------

